# Versions of the verb "to put"



## surikatka

Hello everyone,

Would you mind helping me understand the distinction (if there is one) between *odłożyć *(not sure what the imperfect form is) and *położyć *(*kłaść* -imperfective)?  
In addition, when would I use simply *łożyć / wyłożyć*?  A couple of example sentences would be helpful.  . 

Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## zaffy

1 . 'odłożyć' may mean to put something back in the right place.  (imperfective odkładać)

-Znowu zapomniałeś odłożyć klucze na swoje miejsce. = I've misplaced the keys again.
-Zawsze powinieneś odkładać klucze na swoje miejsce.

2. But 'odłożyć' may also mean to put down.
-Odłóż książkę i idź spać.
-Porozmawiamy jak odłożysz telefon.

3. 'łożyć' has a completely different meaning. It is a formal word for 'pay'. Not used in the everyday language at all. I guess it is used only in the context given in the example below.
-Nie będę łożył na twoje utrzymanie.  - I will not support you financially. I will not pay your maintenance costs

4. 'włożyć ' means to 'put into'
-Włóż to do szuflady.  = Put it into the drawer.
but 'wyłożyć' means to put something on/up, something was not visible beforehand
-Wyłożył pieniądze na stół. (eg, the money was in his pocket, not visible)


----------



## lukis421

Firstly, odłożyć means to put something away or back in its place. The imperfect form is odkładać. 

Odłożyłem książkę na regał = I put the book back on the shelf. 
Jak czegoś użyjesz, odłóż to na miejsce = if you use anything, put it back in its place.

It can also mean to save in the context of money. 

Muszę odłożyć trochę pieniędzy na ten wyjazd = I need to save some money up for that trip.
Pięć lat odkładałem pieniądze na ten samochód = I've been saving up for this car for five years. 

Położyć - kłaść,  means to lay. 

Kładę walizkę na łóżko = I am laying the suitcase on the bed. 
Położyłem się na podłodze = I laid myself down on the floor. 

Łożyć - not a very common verb to use (I had to look up its meaning in a dictionary just to make sure ) 

The only use of it that immediately comes to my mind is when it's used in the collocation 'łożyć pieniądze na coś' which means to foot the bill for something. I'll be honest with you, I wouldn't know how to use its imperfective form in a sentence. We should wait for an expert to shed some light on it. 

Wyłożyć - it's difficult to find an accurate, one word translation, but here are some example sentences that might be of help: (it's imperfective form: wykładać, means to be a lecturer at a university) 

Wykłada na Uniwersytecie Warszawskim = he is a lecturer at the University of Warsaw 

Wyłożyłem karty na stół = I put the cards on the table (as in I presented them to somebody, for example) 

Bear in mind that the prefix 'wy-' has the meaning of 'out of', so in the sentence above there is a strong feeling that I'd been hiding the cards but I decided to reveal them. 

There is also the idiomatic expression: wyłożyć kawę na ławę, which literally means to put coffee on the table, but it's real meaning is to stop beating around the bush, to state things clearly as they are. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> -Znowu zapomniałeś odłożyć klucze na swoje miejsce. = I've misplaced the keys again.


*You've* misplaced... literally, you've forgotten to put the keys  back in their place.


zaffy said:


> -Zawsze powinieneś odkładać klucze na swoje miejsce.


You should always put the keys back in their place.


zaffy said:


> 3. 'łożyć' has a completely different meaning. It is a formal word for 'pay'. Not used in the everyday language at all. I guess it is used only in the context given in the example below.
> -Nie będę łożył na twoje utrzymanie.  - I will not support you financially. I will not pay your maintenance costs


Pay -   yes, but only in a very specific meaning of providing for someone. Typically bearing costs of living, education, etc.

I seem to recall this word in business as well, such as
-- firma lozyla spore środki na to laboratorium, ale nie przyniosło to spodziewanych efektów.
--The company has been spending substantial amount of money for this lab, but it did not bring the effects they had expected.

But indeed, nowadays it could be considered somewhat archaic or bookish.


----------



## jasio

surikatka said:


> *odłożyć *(not sure what the imperfect form is)


Imperfective is "odkładać", as in @lukis421 response: 


lukis421 said:


> Pięć lat odkładałem pieniądze na ten samochód = I've been saving up for this car for five years.





surikatka said:


> *położyć *(*kłaść* -imperfective)?


Indeed. 
You may also refer to odłożyć – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, odkładać – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, położyć – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, kłaść – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, wyłożyć – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny. [/QUOTE]



lukis421 said:


> Wyłożyć - it's difficult to find an accurate, one word translation, but here are some example sentences that might be of help: (it's imperfective form: wykładać, means to be a lecturer at a university)


I'ts one of the meanings, perhaps the most popular nowadays indeed. But also:
- sprzedawca wykładał towar na ladę
- the seller was delivering the goods on the counter

Also, this word is used in a context on some construction works on the floors.



lukis421 said:


> v
> Wyłożyłem karty na stół = I put the cards on the table (as in I presented them to somebody, for example)


Although it can be used in a literal meaning (in games, in which you put the cards facing up, like bridge, poker, etc), but most typically it's used figuratively, as in English.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

These 4 words are fairly different actually.

*Położyć* means to put one object on the top of another object. The importat thing to remember is that *położyć* implies the item is not in upright position so in practice you use *położyć* to talk about objects that are rather flat. For other items *postawić* is more appropriate. But this is not a very important matter, you can usually replace *postawić *with* położyć *and still sound pretty correct but not vice versa. You'd still be udnerstood but it would sound awkward.

Some examples

*Położyłem ołówek na stole*. I've put a pencil on a table.

*Odłożyć* means to put something back. Similarly, it tends to refer to flat objects. For objects that are more vertical and can stgand upright you'd rather use *odstawić. *So *odłożyć* is connected with *położyć* because the former involves latter.

*Odłożyłem ołówek na stół*. I've put a pencil back on the table.

*Łożyć* means to cover the cost of something and it's used with preposition "na". It's pretty formal and not very popular word.

*On łoży na jego edukacje.* He covers the costs of his education.

*Wyłożyć* has many different meanigs and I don't think you need to learn it. Actually I had to look it up in dictionary to make sure I really know what it means, that's how rarely you we use it.


----------



## Poland91pl

Odłożyć is also used as przełożyć in informal polish meaning to postpone something 

Muszę odłożyć( na kiedyś indziej)  pójście do mechanika bo nie mam teraz pieniędzy. 
I have to postpone going to the car mechanic as I have no money for it right now


----------

